# iPad 2 et commandes sur l'Apple Store en ligne



## Caliii (5 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai, comme beaucoup de monde, du commandé mon iPad 2 sur le site officiel d'Apple (les boutiques physiques étant pratiquement toutes en rupture de stock).

J'ai pu par le biais de plusieurs sources obtenir des informations sur l'expédition des iPad 2 commandés sur le site officiel d'Apple :
Premièrement, les délais annoncés de 2 à 3 semaines ne sont absolument pas réalistes, cette fourchette de délais a juste été calculée par Apple comme étant le pire délai qu'un client peut attendre, Apple indique ce délai pour prendre ses précautions semble t-il, ils préfèrent être "prévoyants".
Deuxièmement, des iPad 2 sont expédiés chaque jour en France pour les clients ayant commandés sur l'Apple Store en ligne, comme quoi les délais annoncés ne sont que du pipeau...

En plus de ça, les délais d'expédition et de livraison changent régulièrement chez-moi...

Donc je pose une questions aux clients ayant commandés sur l'Apple Store en ligne, avez-vous reçu une notification d'expédition où même une livraison ?


----------



## worldice (5 Avril 2011)

Caliii a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai, comme beaucoup de monde, du commandé mon iPad 2 sur le site officiel d'Apple (les boutiques physiques étant pratiquement toutes en rupture de stock).
> 
> ...



Non, moi c'est resté bloqué, et ce depuis le 25 mars, à "expédition : 15mars. Livraison : avant le 27". Pourtant je l'ai commandé 30minutes après sa mise en ligne !


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Avril 2011)

Avant de dire que les infos sur les délais de livraison sont "pipo" mieux vaut commencer par faire une investigation...Ce que tu fais mais après ton jugement !
Pour ce qui me concerne, c'est comme pour "worldice" les délais annoncés depuis le début sont toujours inchangés.


----------



## Caliii (5 Avril 2011)

Bon d'accord, j'avoue que je vais un peu vite  mais j'ai pu parlé à plusieurs responsables de chez Apple qui me l'ont confirmé, ces dates sont fausses semble t-il.

Ensuite chez-moi, les dates d'expédition et de livraison changent : aujourd'hui, elles ont reculé de 2-3 jours.

Et puis il semblerait qu'Apple fournisse Orange en version Wi-Fi + 3G donc en ce qui concerne les livraisons, c'est un vrai bordel...


----------



## MisterDrako (5 Avril 2011)

idem ici toujours pas plus d'evolution..... :

_*Délai estimé d'expédition: 15 Avr, 2011 
Délai estimé de livraison: 25 Avr, 2011*_


GRrrrh......


----------



## Mr_Jak (5 Avril 2011)

Pas d'évolution non plus pour moi depuis la commande le 25 dernier:


Expédition le 15 avril
Livraison le 27 avril
Retour à Apple le 28 avril (si problème de fuite de lumière...)


----------



## worldice (6 Avril 2011)

Mr_Jak a dit:


> Pas d'évolution non plus pour moi depuis la commande le 25 dernier:
> 
> 
> Expédition le 15 avril
> ...



     *


----------



## dalloz (6 Avril 2011)

Hey ! 
Une petite évolution pour moi ; mon iPad doit toujours être expédié le 15 avril MAIS aujourd'hui j'ai reçu un mail d'Apple pour savoircomment je trouve mon nouvel iPad  ! Ils sont drôles chez Apple ! 


Avec une faute de frappe !


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Avril 2011)

dalloz a dit:


> Hey !
> Une petite évolution pour moi ; mon iPad doit toujours être expédié le 15 avril MAIS aujourd'hui j'ai reçu un mail d'Apple pour savoir&#8230;comment je trouve mon nouvel iPad  ! Ils sont drôles chez Apple !
> 
> 
> Avec une faute de frappe !



J'ai aussi reçu ce mail qui est une enquête de motivation auprès de ceux qui ont acheté un iPad (qu'ils l'aient reçu ou pas).

Par contre, le 15 avril sera une journée très chargée pour Apple vu toutes ces expéditions prévues !...;-))


----------



## worldice (6 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> J'ai aussi reçu ce mail qui est une enquête de motivation auprès de ceux qui ont acheté un iPad (qu'ils l'aient reçu ou pas).
> 
> *Par contre, le 15 avril sera une journée très chargée pour Apple vu toutes ces expéditions prévues !...;-))*


----------



## Fred'X (6 Mai 2011)

J'avoue avoir eu quelques frayeurs en parcourant le forum mais au final 

J'ai passé ma commande sur l'apple store le 19 avril au soir, j'ai reçu un message m'annonçant une expédition estimée au 11 mai pour une réception estimée au 19 mai.

Peu de temps après j'ai vu la news annonçant la réduction du temps d'attente, les données de ma commande ont été mises à jour sur l'apple store dans la journée pour passer à expédition le 5 puis le 4 mai et réception prévue le 11 mai.

La journée du 4 mai a été bien longue et ce n'est qu'en quittant mon boulot vers 18h que j'ai reçu le sms de confirmation.

Sur le site d'UPS la livraison était prévue pour le 6 mai. Je l'ai suivi hier-soir et je l'ai reçu au matin vers 9h30.

Grande est ma joie et j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à enfiler mon pantalon.

En tout cas le suivi UPS était tellement précis que j'avais l'impression de suivre le trajet au GPS, de quoi donner des leçons à Colissimo.

J'ai opté pour une gravure qui me semblait de circonstance : "Heureux qui, comme Ulysse / A fait un beau voyage".


----------



## novemberechooscar (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous pour ceux qui ont commandé l'ipad2 sur l'apple store, votre tablette est elle restée longtemps à Koeln? La mienne y est depuis hier matin est c'est marqué:
Retenu en entrepôt. Les données du colis sont traitées par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.  

sachant que je devais le recevoir demain et qu'il doit passer par Chili Mazarin je suis un peu inquiet


----------



## worldice (8 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous pour ceux qui ont commandé l'ipad2 sur l'apple store, votre tablette est elle restée longtemps à Koeln? La mienne y est depuis hier matin est c'est marqué:
> Retenu en entrepôt. Les données du colis sont traitées par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.
> 
> sachant que je devais le recevoir demain et qu'il doit passer par Chili Mazarin je suis un peu inquiet


Tu l'aura Lundi matin si tu habites dans une bonne ville (Paris, Lyon...) et Mardi matin si tu habites dans une ville moyenne (Grenoble...). Tu l'aura mercredi ou jeudi, si tu habites dans un coin paumé...
C'est dur d'attendre, mais ce n'est pas non plus un désastre si tu ne l'as pas dans les 2-3 jours !

Il y a pire dans la vie...


----------



## novemberechooscar (8 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Tu l'aura Lundi matin si tu habites dans une bonne ville (Paris, Lyon...) et Mardi matin si tu habites dans une ville moyenne (Grenoble...). Tu l'aura mercredi ou jeudi, si tu habites dans un coin paumé...
> C'est dur d'attendre, mais ce n'est pas non plus un désastre si tu ne l'as pas dans les 2-3 jours !
> 
> Il y a pire dans la vie...



Biensur qu'il y a pire c'est clair c'est juste que bon j'espère que la date annoncée sera respectée et lundi je bosse pas donc ça m'arrangerai


----------



## worldice (8 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Biensur qu'il y a pire c'est clair c'est juste que bon j'espère que la date annoncée sera respectée et lundi je bosse pas donc ça m'arrangerai



Ok, mais rappelle-toi que le livreur est UPS soit, pour moi, les meilleurs livreurs au monde. Si jamais tu bosses, ils t'appellent et te livrent là où tu travailles !


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mai 2011)

Hello, j'ai commandé mon ipad2 le 22 avril il est parti le vendredi 5 mai et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui (lundi 9 mai à 9h40) pour le moment je sais pas trop si c'est une nouvelle série sans fuite de lumière.


----------



## amine07 (9 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Hello, j'ai commandé mon ipad2 le 22 avril il est parti le vendredi 5 mai et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui (lundi 9 mai à 9h40) pour le moment je sais pas trop si c'est une nouvelle série sans fuite de lumière.



Tu pourras nous dire la série ? merci d'avance


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mai 2011)

amine07 a dit:


> Tu pourras nous dire la série ? merci d'avance



DLXFN mais j'ai aussi des fuites au dessus du bouton home et sur le coté gauche je sais pas si ça va rester snif...


----------



## PHILTI (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
L'achat (iPad 2 32GO Wifi) se précise.
Quels sont les délais du moment sur l'Apple Store ?
Merci.
PH


----------



## Rikly (3 Juin 2011)

Commandé le mien il y a 12 jours sur Apple Store Suisse.
Reçu aujourd'hui, livré à la maison. Nickel! Le délai donné au téléphone lors de la commande était 2 à 3 semaines.


----------



## gabou009 (6 Juin 2011)

J'ai commandé le mien le 14 mai. L'expédition était prévu pour 1-2 semaines. Apple m'a envoyé le courriel le 28 mai. Soit exactement 2 semaines après la commande. Par contre, c'était FedEx le livreur et ils prévoyaient la livraison le 7 juin. Je l'ai recu le 2! Je suis extrêmement content de mon achat soit dit-en passant! Alors oui, les délais sur l'Apple Store semble réaliste. Et notez qu'Apple a une stratégie de flux tendu. Ce qui veut dire que la production est toujours un peu plus faible ou égal à la demande. Lorsqu'un iPad est construit, il est déjà vendu. Cela provoque des ruptures de stock partout par contre...


----------



## Lamar (12 Juin 2011)

Commande le 27 mai
Délai d'expédition : 10 juin dans un premier temps, 13 juin maintenant
Délai de livraison : 22 juin.

C'est long.


----------



## PHILTI (12 Juin 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Commande le 27 mai
> Délai d'expédition : 10 juin dans un premier temps, 13 juin maintenant
> Délai de livraison : 22 juin.
> 
> C'est long.



Initialement, le mien (commandé dimanche) devait arriver le 17 juin ... et est arrivé avant hier vendredi (je t'ecris ce mess depuis mon iPad).
Le delai peut visiblement fortement varier ...


----------



## Lamar (12 Juin 2011)

Commandé dimanche ... 5 juin ?
Arrivé vendredi 10 juin ?
C'est très rapide, il vient d'où ?
Il a été expédié à quelle date ?
Tant mieux pour toi (mode jaloux on)


----------



## Lamar (14 Juin 2011)

Expédié aujourd'hui, le 14, pour une date d'expédition annoncée au 13 (après avoir été annoncée le 10 dans un premier temps). Du coup la date de livraison est repoussée de deux jours, au 24 juin. Super. Il faut être motivé pour acheter sur l'AS.


----------



## PHILTI (14 Juin 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Commandé dimanche ... 5 juin ?
> Arrivé vendredi 10 juin ?
> C'est très rapide, il vient d'où ?
> Il a été expédié à quelle date ?
> Tant mieux pour toi (mode jaloux on)



Fnac.


----------



## Lamar (15 Juin 2011)

Tricheur !


----------



## lepape (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour je viens de commander un iphone sur l'apple store l'a j'en suis au statut de traitement darticles qui sera délivrer entre le 7 et le 14 Décembre alors j'aimerais juste savoir si le paiement a bien eu lieu ou pas encore ?


----------



## MJF (23 Novembre 2011)

lepape a dit:


> Bonjour je viens de commander un iphone sur l'apple store l'a j'en suis au statut de traitement darticles qui sera délivrer entre le 7 et le 14 Décembre alors j'aimerais juste savoir si le paiement a bien eu lieu ou pas encore ?



Bonsoir,
Le réglement est prélevé lorsque le produit est expédié.


----------



## lepape (23 Novembre 2011)

Ok merci c'est tout ce que je voulais savoir !!


----------

